# Boveda Humidity Packs and Curing



## earthling420 (Jun 21, 2014)

For those that use 62% packs to cure instead of burping. I use them as well and have noticed that the jars with the pack in them smell less than a jar without a pack in it. Now since terpenes are valuable and those are what smell, Im wondering if it affects the potency of the bud at all or do they not smell because the humidity is "perfect" Im hoping it's just cause they are happy cause, when i take the humidity pack out they start to smell more again. Thoughts?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 21, 2014)

No one should be using them to cure.
Get your weed properly cured, Then put your Boveda pack(s) in the jar.
They don't affect the taste or smell if properly cured first.


----------



## earthling420 (Jun 21, 2014)

i thought the whole point of the humidity packs was so you dont have to burp the jars and it dries the bud and keeps it 62%? At least thats what ive read. appreciate the response


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 21, 2014)

earthling420 said:


> i thought the whole point of the humidity packs was so you dont have to burp the jars and it dries the bud and keeps it 62%? At least thats what ive read. appreciate the response


No, they are not made for curing.

It's like a humidor box for cigars.
Once properly dried they will maintain a proper humidity.


----------



## earthling420 (Jun 21, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> No, they are not made for curing.
> 
> It's like a humidor box for cigars.
> Once properly dried they will maintain a proper humidity.


Could you expand more please as to why not?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 21, 2014)

earthling420 said:


> Could you expand more please as to why not?


Take it from Serapis:

While there are variables that make it difficult to control the drying time, we can easily control the cure time. I never dry for more than three days. Doing so is counter-productive to a good cure. After 3 days, I jar them, each half gallon jar contains buds still on the stems, and a hygrometer. I don't leave much airspace at the top, and that is for a reason. The buds are in varying shapes and sizes and in order to get a controlled cure, we have to sweat the buds once to get everything even. We do that by jarring up the goods after 3 days dry time, whether all the buds feel dry or not. I leave the jars closed up tight for about 3-4 hours, and then I place them in my collapsible net dryer for just 10-12 hours. In this short time, the outsides will crisp up again, quickly. Don't waste too much time getting them back into the jars. At this point, the hygrometers should be reading just under 70% humidity.. and holding steady. If one goes over 70%, empty that jar onto some newspaper and let it sit out for 6 hours and then jar it back up for 6 hours. Eventually, it should drop below 70% and stay there.
Now is the time to sweat it out, slowly. Once we get the weed down below 70%, we have greatly reduced the chance of mold or mildew and can begin the slow, drawn out cure to improve flavor, THC levels and allow the terpenoid oils to develop that wonderful aroma that drives us all wild with passion. I allow my jars to breathe for about 15 minutes a day, twice a day, as long as the RH is below 70% but above 65%. My goal now is to take about 3-4 days to get my weed to 65% relative humidity when jarred. At 65%, the chance for mold is almost non-existent, and we can start to skip a day between burping the jars. At 65 - 60%, I burp for about 2-3 minutes, once every other day. 

When you get to 60% RH in the jars, you are nearing long term storage ability. The goal now is to take your time getting the RH to 55%. At 55%, we want to stop burping the jars and consider a longer term storage that is cool and dark. At the 60% - 55% range, i burp once a week, for maybe 5 minutes. Now I never neglect to check the jars several times a day for mold at first, even when I am not burping. I also cut the buds from the stem after the RH is steady and just below 70% and re-jar, leaving about 20% air space at the top. I also gently shake the jars to move the bud around, and use a chop stick if I have to to break up clingers. 

This is how I do it. I learned this method, right here on RIU. It is a simple to follow recipe that takes all the BS out of drying and curing. It doesn't matter if you have a high humidity or a low one, everyone can do this. Regardless of how the bud feels at 3 days of hanging, pull it and jar it. As long as you have hygrometers, you won't fail.... the ones pictured below were only $4 on eBay. Some may wish to spend more for a more reliable one, but these can be adjusted from the back to match your trusted analog or digital meter as well. Every new grower should use these until they have mastered curing. even some masters, including those working in tobacco, still use them.


Do the above, then throw those Boveda packs in your container.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-2-and-a-half-days-fast-when-hanging-buds-to-dry.416522/


----------



## earthling420 (Jul 4, 2015)

Nutes and nugs. I never did reply back and get to say unable do much for the thorough explanation and awesome link. I never did get to try it. I now have the chance and im doing it this way with full faith. I never even bothered looking at other ways cause this one seems fool proof and i now understand the process. Thanks again mate. Seriously. This is gonna help me so much.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 4, 2015)

I love boveda


----------



## earthling420 (Jul 5, 2015)

Damn, so there's a big difference between long term storage with and without a boveda pack? 

And nutes, if you don't mind how long does the whole process take after the 3-4 days getting to 65%? I got some at 63% and im getting anxious


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jul 5, 2015)

Awesome thread. Love Boveda too. I retrying use a short curing method similar to the Serapis method.


----------



## 4fingerliddays (Jul 5, 2015)

nutes and nugs thank you ,,very nice info to know and just in time I'm going to be cutting her down soon, so I will use your method thank you


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 5, 2015)

earthling420 said:


> Damn, so there's a big difference between long term storage with and without a boveda pack?
> 
> And nutes, if you don't mind how long does the whole process take after the 3-4 days getting to 65%? I got some at 63% and im getting anxious




63% is good to stop burping and add your Boveda pack(s).
My house is humid and it takes me at least a week to get the humidity to say 60%


Taken from the above post:
" When you get to 60% RH in the jars, you are nearing long term storage ability. The goal now is to take your time getting the RH to 55%. At 55%, we want to stop burping the jars and consider a longer term storage that is cool and dark. At the 60% - 55% range, i burp once a week, for maybe 5 minutes. Now I never neglect to check the jars several times a day for mold at first, even when I am not burping. I also cut the buds from the stem after the RH is steady and just below 70% and re-jar, leaving about 20% air space at the top. I also gently shake the jars to move the bud around, and use a chop stick if I have to to break up clingers. "

As far as long term storage,
Serapis says 55% which seems a bit low if we're using 62% packs.
The Boveda pack is sorta like insurance to keep the mold off and not dry your buds to a crisp.
I like em a little gooey personally. 
The best long term storage is vacuum bags but then the plastic wars start.
I've kept buds in jars for up to a year with little loss of quality.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 5, 2015)

4fingerliddays said:


> nutes and nugs thank you ,,very nice info to know and just in time I'm going to be cutting her down soon, so I will use your method thank you


Not sure how I found the original article but it works for me everytime.
A house or room with 50% humidity to dry in is all the better.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 5, 2015)

earthling420 said:


> Nutes and nugs. I never did reply back and get to say unable do much for the thorough explanation and awesome link. I never did get to try it. I now have the chance and im doing it this way with full faith. I never even bothered looking at other ways cause this one seems fool proof and i now understand the process. Thanks again mate. Seriously. This is gonna help me so much.


It's a good guide to follow.
Youre beginning the winter season in Oz and the humidity should be low and things should go well for you.
I'm having a problem with rain every few days and excessive humidity.
I made myself a burping bucket to help control the humidity.
Pretty simple really.
A plastic bucket with lid, a container of Damp Rid and hydrometers.
Although the hydrometer on the top says 41% the hydrometers in the bottom say 65-70%.
I'm leaving the jars in a little longer everyday until I get a steady 60-64% in the jars once capped overnight.
Hope it works for my small personal grow.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 6, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> It's a good guide to follow.
> Youre beginning the winter season in Oz and the humidity should be low and things should go well for you.
> I'm having a problem with rain every few days and excessive humidity.
> I made myself a burping bucket to help control the humidity.
> ...


Got more pics of this burping bucket? Would love to see more and maybe how it's constructed.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 6, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Got more pics of this burping bucket? Would love to see more and maybe how it's constructed.


It's just a bucket with a lid.
I was thinking about a beer cooler if I needed more room.
The thing it's missing is a fan or some way to circulate the air.
Maybe a computer fan hooked up to a cell phone charger?


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 6, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> It's a good guide to follow.
> Youre beginning the winter season in Oz and the humidity should be low and things should go well for you.
> I'm having a problem with rain every few days and excessive humidity.
> I made myself a burping bucket to help control the humidity.
> ...


I'm not exactly sure what I'm looking at.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 6, 2015)

bearkat42 said:


> I'm not exactly sure what I'm looking at.


I see what you mean. That could be confusing.
It's a shot looking down into the bucket.
The yellow lid is beside the bucket in this pix.
4 mason jars meters and boveda packs are laying on the bottom of the bucket and
a container of damp rid is sitting on top of the jars and a big hydrometer on top of that.


----------



## earthling420 (Jul 7, 2015)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> 63% is good to stop burping and add your Boveda pack(s).
> My house is humid and it takes me at least a week to get the humidity to say 60%
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know! I was curious about the quality of the bud (assuming a nice dry with both buds) when stored in just a jar vs jar with humidipak. Geez, do you have to burp for longer time periods? 

Haha no joke ive read that drying recipe like 10-15 times and still refer to it lol 
Ahh of course. Haters gonna hate. Wonder if anyone has tried jarring their bud with the vaccum sealer thing. 1 year, that's badass.


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 7, 2015)

Dont vac seal bud..bad...


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jul 7, 2015)

Depends where you are a lot, the desert "CA" they may be great but only time I could ever get weed crispy dry is in the winter so that would be the only season I'd consider.


----------

